# Photo's not syncing



## ktomlinson1974 (Sep 1, 2019)

My Lightroom keeps saying it is syncing 117 photo's and insists I do not shut down the program but they never sync.

How do I clear this tally or force it to ignore or find the rogue files?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi

Look at Preferences - Lightroom Sync and see what the program thinks it's doing (and whether any of the files look odd) ass a first step.


----------



## ktomlinson1974 (Sep 1, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi
> 
> Look at Preferences - Lightroom Sync and see hat the program thinks it's doing (and whether any of the files look odd) ass a first step.


... and then?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi ktomlinson, sorry we missed your reply. How's that sync looking?


----------



## ktomlinson1974 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi it's not.  Still stuck with 158 photos not going anywhere.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2019)

Ok, some people are reporting that going back to 8.3.1 unsticks a stuck sync, and then upgrading to 8.4 again works nicely. That's probably a good place to start. How do I roll back to an earlier Lightroom Classic release?


----------



## ktomlinson1974 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ok I'll give that a try (how do you roll back?)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2019)

Click the link in the post and it'll show you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2019)

I've just spotted your previous thread about missing photos. That could certainly explain why some aren't syncing, if they're still missing. I don't suppose there's a Sync Errors collection in the Catalog panel?


----------



## ktomlinson1974 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi


Victoria Bampton said:


> I've just spotted your previous thread about missing photos. That could certainly explain why some aren't syncing, if they're still missing. I don't suppose there's a Sync Errors collection in the Catalog panel?




The update didn't work

There ar a lot of errors now listed - is there a way of clearing those or overridng them to clear the sync list?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2019)

Ok, look at the error photos. Do they have rectangles with exclamation marks in the corners? If so, you need to reconnect the missing files.


----------



## ktomlinson1974 (Sep 12, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, look at the error photos. Do they have rectangles with exclamation marks in the corners? If so, you need to reconnect the missing files.


NO - I have corrected those - the others are metadata errors etc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 13, 2019)

Metadata errors - that are showing in Classic's Preferences > Sync > Activity section, you mean? Sometimes a minor nudge, like +1 sharpening will clear those. A screenshot or two might help, if that doesn't do the trick.


----------



## ktomlinson1974 (Sep 25, 2019)

I am not sure why but since the latest update there is now only 21 photos stuck syncing so I will tackle those when I have time


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2019)

That's progress!


----------

